# Wireless keyboard simply won't type (STOPPED)



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

I replaced batteries, and ggogle answers are above my comprehension.

I am on DW computer, because my computer keyboard won't type.

I changed the batteries----now I need a simplified strategy.

(I don't know where any reset, or connect buttons are, nor USB, etc)

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## ronparise (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought a new wireless mouse recently and I couldnt make it work

turned the computer off, waited a minute, and turned it back on again

worked


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, another vote for *power off everything*. Wait. Turn on and reboot.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

I restarted----didn't work.

OH----I'll turn OFF, and try………..just my luck----didn't work

Pat


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2014)

Sure you put in good batteries.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I
> (I don't know where any reset, or connect buttons are, nor USB, etc)
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat



It's typically a small red (or sometimes small black) button located on the keyboard.  You don't see anything like that?  Look underneath it.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Sure you put in good batteries.



I tried three different brands….


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> It's typically a small red (or sometimes small black) button located on the keyboard.  You don't see anything like that?  Look underneath it.



it's a Keyscaper, and I see NOTHING like that


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> it's a Keyscaper, and I see NOTHING like that



Can you provide a model number?  You should be able read that on the bottom.  We'd be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

Keyscaper 510w Wireless Keyboard


----------



## thheath (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you tell via the computer if the keyboard is being recognized, even though it doesn't work?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Keyscaper 510w Wireless Keyboard



This looks like it's probably your manual... check out page 2.  The instructions are simple.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/529ASS-ejtL.pdf


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> This looks like it's probably your manual... check out page 2.  The instructions are simple.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/529ASS-ejtL.pdf



Mine is a Dell Desktop computer-----manual instructions you sent seem to be for an Ipad (?)

OH, how I wish this was EASY.......


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Mine is a Dell Desktop computer-----manual instructions you sent seem to be for an Ipad (?)
> 
> OH, how I wish this was EASY.......



D#@$%$#...    sorry, that was the only keyboard manual on the site.  What about finding the connect buttons on the "top, right side of the keyboard" ???


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Do you have anything that looks similar to this plugged into your USB ports ?  (yours won't say Logitech).  The potential USB ports could be either on the front or the back of your computer, or both.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2014)

When I shut everything down, I unplugged/re-plugged every cord that came out EASILY----I was NOT going to do damage.

Later, my wife found a small piece plugged into the back of the computer that hadn't pulled out easily, she pulled it out, and plugged it back in.

We think it was the 'thing' (USB?) for the wireless keyboard.
It is only about/less than 1/2 inch X 1/2 inch X 1/16 inch.

I was hoping that would do it....it didn't.

I'll have to sleep on it and look for TUG answers tomorrow.

Keep 'em coming-----but realize it truly is 'keyboard for Dummies' that you're responding to-----Haha!

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2014)

We had a wireless mouse that plain quit working. Had to chuck it and replace it with a new one. This year we bought like four on Black Friday.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm guessing it's a Bluetooth keyboard. Sometimes they need to be re-paired. So on your computer go to the networking and turn off the Bluetooth. Then after you wait for a while, turn it back on, and do whatever the instructions with your keyboard says to 'pair' the keyboard to the computer.

If this doesn't work, you might have to go to the keyboard's support page, or call support.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2014)

Also make sure the little thingy that plugs in to the computer is plugged in to a USB port. It can also fit in other ports that may not actually make a connection with. A USB port will have a symbol like below.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the 'new' one is dead-----so I have moved on for now from it.

Between my wife, myself, and TUG instructions, I have gotten out an OLD keyboard, plugged in, shut down, etc----it may be OLD, but at least it's WORKING!!!

Thanks for everyone's help.

Pat


----------

